# comedian suggestions..



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

wasn't sure where to post this.. so apologies!

We jet off in a few days on our honeymoon. Will be plenty of flights and travelling involved. Decided that i will load a few books on the kindle but instead of music, i fancied listening to a bit of stand up comedy to help pass the travelling time.

Anyone suggest any decent comedy artists that would be a good shout? Im not particularly picky in terms of who my favourites are - i have a wide ranging sense of humour so pretty much anything goes.

Thanks in advance folks! :thumb:

Rich


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't beat Billy Connolly.

Kevin Bridges is also very funny.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

:lol:Try Richard Herring podcasts, v funny


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

For stand up, rich hall is good, Jimmy Carr, Rhod Gilbert and Stephen K Amos are superb. Reginald D Hunter is terrible.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MagpieRH said:


> For stand up, rich hall is good, Jimmy Carr, Rhod Gilbert and Stephen K Amos are superb. Reginald D Hunter is terrible.


Jimmy Carr is good in bits.

When you see one of his tours, they are seem to run too thinly on quality.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Bill bailey


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness, agreeing with Kerr twice in one evening.
Has to be Billy Connolly...maybe the greatest Hits Live, (must contain the football supporter 
story).






and
Derek and Clive Live.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh just a quick suggestion look for phillandphil's perfect 10, there hasn't been a new one in a while but really funny...


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Trevor Noah


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Lee Evans


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

jeff dunham and the puppets!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If it was me I'd definitely have Billy Connolly and Dara O'Bhriain - I watched him on YouTube and was actually crying with laughter. 

Cooks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bill Hicks.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason manford


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Having seen Jimmy Carr live a couple of times got to say his interaction with the audience was spot on. His put downs were rapier sharp.

Rhod Gilbert in full rant is very funny.

Katherine Ryan is good as is Tom Stade in fact Canadians seem to be funnier than you would think...go figure.

Henning Wehn is class and funny looking to boot


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

To add two that haven't been mentioned Bill Hicks and Richard Pryor.

Just noticed Shiny beat me to it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Alan Partridge audio book. If you like AP then you'll love it.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Lee Evans absolute legend shame he's retiring


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rory1992 said:


> Lee Evans absolute legend shame he's retiring


Didn't know that....why?

Drowning in his own sweat?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Bill Hicks & George Carlin.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tommy Tiernan , Bill hicks , some old Dennis Leary before he became an actor.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Frankie Boyle and Russell Howard are my two favourites


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Dave Chappelle FULL STOP

Watch Dave Chappelle: Killin' Them Softly


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

S63 said:


> Didn't know that....why?
> 
> Drowning in his own sweat?


He announced it on the Jonathan Ross show, he said its to spend more time with his wife.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

john bishop 
Frankie boyle
Michael McIntyre 
micky Flanagan


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Dylan Moran


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> Tommy Tiernan , Bill hicks , some old Dennis Leary before he became an actor.


Dennis leary ripped off bill hicks set


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lee Mack
Mickey Flanagan (as suggested above)
Lee Evans is always good
Frankie Boyle (obviously only if wearing headphones)
Old skool Bernard Manning (like F.Boyle, close to the bone but class in his day)


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Micky Flanagan, only just started looking at his stuff after seeing him on quiz shows over the past couple of years. 

Very funny 

Went to see Lee Evans a couple of years ago for a warm up gig, incredibly funny and when the cameras aren't rolling, he's a bit more controversial than you'd expect, as has been said, gutted he's retiring.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

+1 for Dave Chappelle. Highly controversial mind, but "highly" funny at the same time....


----------

